# small victories



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

This week I managed to walk a block and a half, unaided. That was a small victory for me in a life that has few large gains.
But considering that I spent six weeks in a coma, that ain't so bad.
I lost eighty pounds and the use of my limbs during that period. Three months ago I couldn't move my legs and my arms were reduced to flapping as if I were an oversized, undernourished thalidomide baby. You may feel free to imagine how much work it's taken to get to this point. 
Oxygen is NOT over-rated. I'll just leave it at that.
Jim Henson and, more recently, Jeff Conaway, died from _some_ of what I had.
My goal for next week-walk all the way to the drugstore (@three blocks), toting my mini oxygen tank.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 10, 2011)

Holy crow. After all that, even walking to the kitchen and back would be huge! 

Good for you, Mod. So glad to know you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## caelum (Jul 11, 2011)

I was afraid with your sudden disappearance something bad had happened.  Glad to see you're still kicking, Mod.  Hope your situation continues to improve.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad you are improving with effort, mod.  Keep it up!


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thx. I am trying


----------



## Elapse (Jul 12, 2011)

:grin:You are amazing! Absolutely amazing. After what you had been through and looked at what you've achieved now, I think it's definitely a huge improvement. Keep it up, be optimistic and you are going to be just fine.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 12, 2011)

Oxygen is awesome. My uncle is somewhat in the same boat, carrying it around in a backpack when he's out. My baby needed it, and I will never forget a paramedic that put oxygen on my face when I desperately needed it. Utter relief. 
I am really glad to see you back!


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Elapse said:


> :grin:You  are amazing! Absolutely amazing. After what you had been through and  looked at what you've achieved now, I think it's definitely a huge  improvement. Keep it up, be optimistic and you are going to be just  fine.



I don't know how NOT to be optimistic, at least insofar as my condition. The body will heal. For therapy I spend several hours a day cooking. All of that standing up and sitting down and moving about hastens muscle development, and the stuff ends up tasting good too. I consider that a fair deal as things go.




Eluixa said:


> Oxygen is awesome. My uncle is somewhat in the same boat, carrying it around in a backpack when he's out. My baby needed it, and I will never forget a paramedic that put oxygen on my face when I desperately needed it. Utter relief.
> I am really glad to see you back!



Unfortunately it's a real big boat. But there's nothing like being able to breathe


----------



## Sam (Jul 12, 2011)

You're a strong man, Mod. To go through what you did and come out the other side, that's more than a lot of us would have accomplished. I wish you a speedy recovery and good things for the future.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! The courage and dedication you clearly possess to have made it through something like this is admirable. I wish you well Mod and hope you continue to improve at such a rapid speed.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

I have neither of those. I have stubborn
Thanks!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL! Well from an equally stubborn being - get well soon!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 13, 2011)

Moderan, don't overdo it that's all I ask. Just go step by step. The bunnies need you, after all.

Edit: Jinxi, if you're looking for easy recipes my blog has some, check out the link in my signature. /shameless plug.


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 13, 2011)

Go Moderan! Stubbornness if the way to fight stuff like that!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 13, 2011)

Progress is progress no matter how small.

When you make it to the drugstore, we'll have a parade and you can lead the way back. 

Congrats on overcoming your obstacles.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you. Ten ayem tomorrow is the schedule. We'll see


----------



## DuKane (Jul 14, 2011)

First my apologies for only just finding your thread. Wish you all the best and a speedy recovery!


----------



## moderan (Jul 14, 2011)

No apologies necessary. And thank you.
I did indeed make it the block and a half to the drugstore, walked around inside, sat down briefly (my therapist was following me with the wheelchair), and got up again and made it all the way back, including a spill, where I slipped on a patch of oily sand and fell down and skinned my lil knee. Tonight we're going to try walking down to the mall (just over a mile), combining riding and walking.
Can't wait to get off the oxygen and out of the wheelchair permanently. I'm working MOST diligently to make that happen.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a heck of an achievement, Mod. Good on you! Just don't overdo it, okay?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

I had wondered where you were Moderan, and though I am glad to see you back, I wish it was under better circumstances. That said, looks like you ain´t letting anything stop you, and even better, now I have another blog to go back too  Good luck with getting out the wheelchair and off the Oxygen, the way it´s looking, that won´t be too long.


----------



## moderan (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Tom. I'm doing everything I can to make stuff happen positively...and there'll be HEAPS of new content on that blog soon. I'm in the process of migrating all of the content from my website and previous blogs into that area. Stop by whenever
We did make it to the mall...to Home Depot, which for some unknown reason has the best barbecue department around, and to Target. I mostly rode since our boarder came along for the walk and was able to help push (we have someone staying with us for a month or so since he got kicked out of his apartment and we need rent help. It's crowded but doable since it's temporary.).


----------



## Gumby (Jul 15, 2011)

What a wonderful, positive attitude, Mod. Congratulations on how far you've come. You've been missed more than you can know.


----------



## just-me (Jul 27, 2011)

Being sick is a full time job, or more like three jobs.  Good luck with your recovery, always think of the less fortunate.


----------



## Jane Martin (Aug 23, 2011)

Stubborness is a survival tactic, as you're effectively demonstrating Moderan!


----------

